# Site somewhere near Limoges



## topcat100 (Aug 20, 2008)

looking for a small site somewhere near Limoges for 5 days at the end of August next year.
Would like to be within biking distance of a small village/town.
Any ides would be most welcome
TopCat 100


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_gps.php/1255-Aubusson%20D'auvergne


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_region.php/74-LIMOUSIN

Probably this one
http://airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_gps.php/2327-Bourganeuf


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

*Site somewhere near LimogesTwo nice sites I have stayed on--*

Two nice sites I have stayed at are Camping de Beaufort at St Leonard de Noblat and at Camping du Lac Ste Helene at Bujaleuf--neither are expensive. Both close to town(St leonard)on riverbank and village(Bujeleuf on edge of lake.. Only problem cycling to village ect is that both sites are at the bottom of a steep hill!! There is also an aire at Bujaleuf--in the village. Both areas do have nice cycling though.
Also have a look at 
http://www.tourisme-hautevienne.com/spip.php?rubrique659&nump=11


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have heard of good reports for the municiple at Limoges. It's in the Campsite database!

peedee


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey Topcat, your going to be spoilt in that area as sites and Aire's are all over the place with no shortage.
Confolens north west of Limoges has a great municipal site only a 5 minute walk into town and cheap.
Great Aire's at Brantom and Bourdeilles both fantastic and on the river south west of Limoges or Uzerche also on a river to the south east.
I would not worry trying to book, just go for it as you will be spoiled for choice even at that time of the year.
Never had any problem.
Have a great time.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Brantom


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bourdeilles



















Uzerche




























Brantom


















Confolens


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just edited the above 2 posts and added more photographs as I think that one picture says a million words. You can see and either like or not like.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just remembered, you also have Oradour s Glane just to the north west of Limoges.
There is a great aire there.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The Aire at Oradour S G




























Not the aire


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Great pics Grath.

If a more rural retreat is required have a look at >this one<

peedee


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Parc Verger*

Why not Parc verger at Champagnac la riviere
Its English owned anda lovely quiet retreat


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

We have stayed here twice http://www.encampagne.com/ very friendly Dutch couple Perfect English spoken. Good cycle country about 20 miles to Confolens but lots of little villages around.

Martin


----------

